# Help Wanted Tramp Steamer



## CathyH (Mar 18, 2006)

I s there anyone out there who could send me a side bow and stern view of a typical three island Brisths tramp steam circa 1919-20. A plan view would be good too. This information will be used to make a freeware scenery object for the Train Simulation program Trainz 2006 for placing in harbors (H)


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Cathy.
Welcome aboard whats a 3 islands tramp steamer?or should i know?qute sure youl get reply though.enjoy the site
bobby(Glasgow)


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

*Three island tramp*

Hi, the attached picture is out of an old book and is an old Three Island Tramp
its not a very good example I'm afraid but should give you an idea. The three Islands are made up from the raised poop at the stern, the middle bridge accom section and the raised f'ocsle although it's not too raised on this example. Anyway hope it helps.


----------



## J Richardson (Jul 7, 2005)

*Tramp 4000tons*


----------



## J Richardson (Jul 7, 2005)

*Tramp*

Cathy this plan view more like it!


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

J Richardson said:


> Cathy this plan view more like it!


Isn't that a flush decked ship rather than a three island?

Bruce C.

http://www.nauticalmuseum.com/ekthemata/1.htm


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Did you go through Tramp Steamers on the Main page?
You may find few vessels here incl. Harmodius. That one is a 3 island vessel built in 1919.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Hereby few vessels of that era.
Put your cursor over the picture to detect the names.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

bobby388 said:


> Hi Cathy.
> Welcome aboard whats a 3 islands tramp steamer?or should i know?qute sure youl get reply though.enjoy the site
> bobby(Glasgow)


Now i know thanks.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome to the site, Cathy. I hope you enjoy your stay and hopefully get the answers you need.
Rgds


----------



## pierhead jumper (Jan 4, 2006)

If you can get hold of a copy of British Ocean Tramps by P.N.Thomas either Vol.1or 2There are plenty of plans,photos and drawings of tramps therein..Alternatively try Deans Marine,The Old School,Farcet,Peterborough.PE7 3AN.who make a kit to build an old tramp of the type you require.They may let you have just the plan.Worth a try.Best of luck.Pierhead Jumper.


----------



## sax (Mar 14, 2008)

Is there anyone who could send me a typical tramp steam plan (preferently ribs plan)

thanks in advance


sax


----------

